# ryj short churchills and culebras



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

what market is selling the ryj short churchills. i was also wondering if anybody in the know could tell me when the culebras will be released and if any others than partagas will be made? i would really like to see ryj culebras made again. altadis marketing should give culebras a chance with other brands imo. culebras were smoked when onepyrotec, brandon and i went to lolh1 i consider culebras a token of friendship when smoked woith 2 friends. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

I think the ryj's can be had now in the mid-eastern market. I remember OPT from the ICG days what ever happened to him?

mikes


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

wayne (who came here the same night back in '97 as I) has moved on from cigar boards. matter of fact i never see him on aim anymore either. hell most of the pre 2000 folks have gone. thanks for the info. mike.


----------



## blowfin (Dec 15, 2004)

Mikes said:


> I think the ryj's can be had now in the mid-eastern market. I remember OPT from the ICG days what ever happened to him?
> 
> mikes


ICG was a great board. Awesome Xmas box passes. Good folks.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

The RyJ are a worldwide release and should be showing up on shelves shortly. I can't really tell if the Partagas Culebras are really going to be on the market or they're just being hyped. I guess they got the machines fixed down in Cuba.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i read on cA online that they may be longfiller, but i would really like to see some other brands made in culebra form. hell if altadis is going to come out with al these new cigars el and special market vitolas they could make a few culebras i would think.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The RyJ's have started showing up at 2 vendors so far.... that's the extent of my knowledge on it. Decent prices though.

Good luck bro!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

EnyafanJT said:


> wayne (who came here the same night back in '97 as I) has moved on from cigar boards. matter of fact i never see him on aim anymore either. hell most of the pre 2000 folks have gone. thanks for the info. mike.


I came back..Once was lost but now I am found..Cs is still the best site IMHO many new faces but still the high quality of information and great BOTL!!

Drrgill


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

My dealer was asking me if I still wanted a crapload of Culebras when he finally gets them and I told him, "handmade??, probably not." Haha, what a reverse-snob I have become. I'd like the oppo to get my hands on 4 boxes of MMs though. Those culebras sustained me for 3-4 years, but I am down to 7 packs now.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Mmm! Culebras. Love them as a short smoke.

Still sitting on an unpened box from '03. Guess I'll open it when I acquire a few more.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Mmm! Culebras. Love them as a short smoke.
> 
> Still sitting on an unpened box from '03. Guess I'll open it when I acquire a few more.


ahhh, ya jag-offnsasafrassin sassin...Well, at least you are a cool cat. I had an unopened box til last year. But at least I still have most of the packs.
Lucky dog.:u


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Been holding on to one stick for a few years now. Can't wait for those be released again.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

How about some picture's of these wonderful smokes . o . The only Culebra's I've seen are the Davidoff-NC , and the Medusa-NC . I would like to see the real deal and maybe get an idea of what the cost of these exotic cigars is . :dr


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

EnyafanJT said:


> wayne (who came here the same night back in '97 as I) has moved on from cigar boards. matter of fact i never see him on aim anymore either. hell most of the pre 2000 folks have gone. thanks for the info. mike.


Wayne is living in Sparks NV and works at home. he's out of the business and plays in hold em tournys on-line and in the casinos.

as for the R&J short churchs...rumor has it they should be arriving cross the pond soon.......but they are pricey.

coach


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> How about some picture's of these wonderful smokes . o . The only Culebra's I've seen are the Davidoff-NC , and the Medusa-NC . I would like to see the real deal and maybe get an idea of what the cost of these exotic cigars is . :dr


Here's a Parti Culebra I've had for about 5 years. :w


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

BP22 said:


> Here's a Parti Culebra I've had for about 5 years. :w


Beautiful . Makes my Davidoff look like twisted pencils . Nice collection you got there BP22 .


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Beautiful . Makes my Davidoff look like twisted pencils . Nice collection you got there BP22 .


Thanks, the Parti is the only one I've ever seen. I keep putting off smoking it because it is a good conversation piece and kinda unique. But one of these days. :w


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

dang my 3 retailers dont have the RyJ Shorts yet... the Churchill battles the HDM Epicure 2 as my favorite of all time, i tend to favor the Hoyo because i love the robusto size. in short, im freakin really stoked for this new release and would welcome any PMs (nudge nudge!!  )


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

BP22 said:


> Here's a Parti Culebra I've had for about 5 years. :w


That thing looks like a tumor.


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

I picked up a couple of the R&J short churchills from my regular shop in Zurich, first place i have seen them over here.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Think my box of RyJs will be here friday  

Was gonna hold out for the tubes, but damnit my willpower is weak!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Was gonna hold out for the tubes, but damnit my willpower is weak!


I have a little more willpower than you (that or I'm broke :r), so I'm waiting for the tubos.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

You know, as much as it would be nice to see any culabras back on shelves, I think switching them out would be a mistake. These things were awesome casue they were machine-made, medium filler cigars that were dirt-ass cheap. A handmade version is likely to cost 120-150 a box and I guarantee the giant rush Habanos is anticipating (based on the insane unfulfilled demand) just won't be there. I MIGHT buy a box, but machine mades are all I am really interested in in a Culebra.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ToddziLLa said:


> I have a little more willpower than you (that or I'm broke :r), so I'm waiting for the tubos.


You have more than me bro. I told them to call me when they got the tubos :r


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

CrazyFool said:


> dang my 3 retailers dont have the RyJ Shorts yet... the Churchill battles the HDM Epicure 2 as my favorite of all time, i tend to favor the Hoyo because i love the robusto size. in short, im freakin really stoked for this new release and would welcome any PMs (nudge nudge!!  )


I've got a vendor getting them in this week. :fu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Got some RYJ shorts coming in a few days.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Got some RYJ shorts coming in a few days.


Wish I were you.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> Got some RYJ shorts coming in a few days.


Got mine Rich. Dems pretty :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Got mine Rich. Dems pretty :dr


I got the Monte and Partagas Les first. :dr

I am just waiting for the RYJ now. I like pretty ones !


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> I got the Monte and Partagas Les first. :dr
> 
> I am just waiting for the RYJ now. I like pretty ones !


I didn't jump on those. Still have a few of the originals knocking about. Did pick up a box of RA gigantes with em though 

I want those damn sublime sized bolivars!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I got the Monte and Partagas Les first. :dr
> 
> I am just waiting for the RYJ now. I like pretty ones !


Richard, you just started a thread telling everyone not to buy during the summer. I see your plan...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> Richard, you just started a thread telling everyone not to buy during the summer. I see your plan...


Had these befor the thread. Only waiting on a few specialty items then its quits for the hot weather.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> The RyJ's have started showing up at 2 vendors so far.... that's the extent of my knowledge on it. Decent prices though.
> 
> Good luck bro!


ditto, seems like (suprise suprise) Spain has got them first... realy great prices for 25. i bought 5 boxes :dr


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

CrazyFool said:


> ditto, seems like (suprise suprise) Spain has got them first... realy great prices for 25. i bought 5 boxes :dr


Hey...save some for us.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

CrazyFool said:


> ditto, seems like (suprise suprise) Spain has got them first... realy great prices for 25. i bought 5 boxes :dr


Spain didn't get them first  And cripes, FIVE boxes!? I hope for your sake they don't suck :r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

For those that have not seen the Partagas Culabra, here it is in boxed form. 8 foil wrapped braids of 3 + 1 loose stick (25 cigars total).
If memory serves me right, when these were re-released in machine made versions a while back they could be had as low as 60-70 or so bucks a box.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

poker said:


> For those that have not seen the Partagas Culabra, here it is in boxed form. 8 foil wrapped braids of 3 + 1 loose stick (25 cigars total).
> If memory serves me right, when these were re-released in machine made versions a while back they could be had as low as 60-70 or so bucks a box.


I remember paying around $18 per culebra in 1998....


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> Think my box of RyJs will be here friday
> 
> Was gonna hold out for the tubes, but damnit my willpower is weak!


I placed an order for a box of 10 to smoke and 25 to age; good review in the latest issue of CA - 91.

I can't wait to smoke these. :dr

I will order a box in tubes later this year - if I like them of course.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

poker said:


> For those that have not seen the Partagas Culabra, here it is in boxed form. 8 foil wrapped braids of 3 + 1 loose stick (25 cigars total).
> If memory serves me right, when these were re-released in machine made versions a while back they could be had as low as 60-70 or so bucks a box.


Man those look good....one day!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

poker said:


> For those that have not seen the Partagas Culabra, here it is in boxed form. 8 foil wrapped braids of 3 + 1 loose stick (25 cigars total).
> If memory serves me right, when these were re-released in machine made versions a while back they could be had as low as 60-70 or so bucks a box.


Are the culebras currently available or just the RyJ short churchills ?


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Are the culebras currently available or just the RyJ short churchills ?


I have only seen the RyJ shorts in Switzerland, no culebras here.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i have emailed my sources all throughout europe and asia and nobody knows anything about the rereleasing of the culebras. hell the new ones may not be worth getting, they may not release them again. i just like having 2 friends smoke a braid with me.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

The tin foil package is great when you have 2 friends with you.
Open, untwist the string and hand 2 out. My favorite part of this unique cigar is how perfectly it rests on your thumb, between your index and middle finger. I smoked my last Party Culebras at a mini-herf in VA a couple months back.

I rarely try new cigars, but tonight I did in fact smoke an RYJ short churchill gifted to me at SoCal. The box code was Apr 06. I could not believe how good it was for a fresh cigar. These are not overwhelmed with ammonia and currently are prior to the sick phase. RYJ flavor and a little more than medium bodied.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> I rarely try new cigars, but tonight I did in fact smoke an RYJ short churchill gifted to me at SoCal. The box code was Apr 06. I could not believe how good it was for a fresh cigar. These are not overwhelmed with ammonia and currently are prior to the sick phase. RYJ flavor and a little more than medium bodied.


That's good to hear, I am getting one from APR and one from MAY.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

poker said:


> For those that have not seen the Partagas Culabra, here it is in boxed form. 8 foil wrapped braids of 3 + 1 loose stick (25 cigars total).
> If memory serves me right, when these were re-released in machine made versions a while back they could be had as low as 60-70 or so bucks a box.


Those look so different. Nice one Poker. These are on my list of gets. And I will get !


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Great bargain when they were available. Really hope they come out again.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

poker said:


> For those that have not seen the Partagas Culabra, here it is in boxed form. 8 foil wrapped braids of 3 + 1 loose stick (25 cigars total).
> *If memory serves me right, when these were re-released in machine made versions a while back they could be had as low as 60-70 or so bucks a box.*


The last number of boxes to go were selling for around $90 a box. I'd expect that to be the price when (& if they're available again).


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

My RyJ Shorts show up tomorrow  i maypost a review since i love the original Churchill so so much (im a tough critic already from such high expectations). A-Fish gave the Short-C a 91 _right off the bat!!_ (in Cigar Insider this month)


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Got my box in the other day. I expect to try one this weekend. (ABR 06) If they prove out as I hope, I will really be looking for the tubes.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

sekoudog said:


> Got my box in the other day. I expect to try one this weekend. (ABR 06) If they prove out as I hope, I will really be looking for the tubes.


I tasted a stick this weekend. I felt that they have potential do well in the years to come. Nice burn, draw, and youthful RyJ profile. I think that I will pick the tubes.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Finally got my boxes in! Man it took long enough, or may'be I'm just impatient :w


----------

